# This years bow...



## robert carter (Jan 25, 2016)

Built this bow this weekend. It got 1" back set and is 66" long and maybe 45-47 lbs. too cheap to buy scales...4 lams of action boo and walnut riser. Hope its as deadly as the last one. Shoots good! RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 25, 2016)

That's pretty awesome, hope it shoots as well as it looks!  Best of luck with it...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 25, 2016)

Look at "Little Sister"


----------



## Clipper (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like you had a productive weekend.  That is a fine looking bow.  We all know you will be taking game with it real soon.  Waiting for pics.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like a killer to me. Anybody wanna bet how long before it gets bloodied? I'll say 2 weeks tops. Very nice Robert!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 25, 2016)

Very nice!  Looking forward to the future success stories...


----------



## walter morris (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks good Robert
Did you camo the limbs?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 26, 2016)

looks good


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 26, 2016)

"Build it and they will come"!!!! Look out piggies he is loaded for bear now! Nice bow I know it will produce and fall subject to the masters hand.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2016)

Better make a spare as the bad luck you had this pass Fall.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 26, 2016)

That big ole boar hog out your back door better look out


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 26, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> better make a spare as the bad luck you had this pass fall.



this!


----------



## scott30415 (Jan 26, 2016)

Robert, I admire all you who can build your own bow. That is truly wonderful and no better way to spend a cold weekend.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like a killer, RC !


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 26, 2016)

now all you need is some nice wooden arrows>>>----->


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 28, 2016)

A beauty.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 29, 2016)

Good work RC!


----------



## BBowman (Feb 1, 2016)

I see what your doing Robert.  A fat hog behind the house and then all of a sudden you built a bow?  If that new bow doesn't have some sort of hog name associated with it I'll be surprised.  Very nice build cuz!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice!! So whatca gonna name her??


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2016)

stick-n-string said:


> Nice!! So whatca gonna name her??



After this past Saturday, I'd vote for "Silent".


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 15, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> After this past Saturday, I'd vote for "Silent".



Deadly...


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 16, 2016)

I think you ought to name it " Bo" after Bo hawg


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 16, 2016)

It was dang sure quiet. No arguing that. How about "thumper"? Cause he's bound to start thumping some pigs shortly.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 16, 2016)

... or "porky"


----------



## Vance Henry (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll take one....


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 16, 2016)

name it "utt oh" as in, utt oh, robert got a new bow( that's what the hogs will be saying!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 17, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

